# On the right path



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Its amazing what one week can do. Last week and the three months before i was riddled with anxiety, panic, the OCD, dream feeling, the "veil", and major depression,and the emotionally numbness, all from a joint on August 15th. I had some low points and even had a suicide note all typed up and ready to go. Please everyone, hang in there, this can get better. The anxiety and panic thankfully i gained control of those myself, then i saw Dr. Simeon in October. This was the turning point because she made me realize i can get better. I also found this site right away and the advice on here has been a god send. Im by no means cured yet as im sure u many of you know recovery is not a straight line,and from time to time i still have the numbness or mild depression but going from last week were i felt so desperate and stayed in bed for 2 days, to this week where i felt normal or atleast "80%" and painting and socializing is great. This is what ive been doing, most of it everyones probably heard on this site but it bears repeating:

1.Exercise, will help lift depression and obviously is generally a good thing.
I weight lift and play tennis. Wonderful distractions

2. Meds. I fought OCD in the past before all this, and i did it med free. But this was too much, and Simeon put me on Anafranil. At first it beat the hell out of me, increased my anxiety, everything was really brite for about two days, and i hershey squirted then got constipated. But at the orders of my psych i stayed with it for 10 days on 12mg a day and before i knew it the side effects had subsided, and thankfully no sexual dysfunction. The meds are really kickin in now as the depression is mostly lifted and the dream like feelings are gone, much more grounded. And the ruminations about all the existential BS has been cut ATLEAST 75%. Meds can sometime be a perfect fit for everything else we do to get better. im not even on the full 25mg yet!

3. As and artist, it killed me to not care about art, but I started painting again whether i felt like it or not. Ive painted everyday since monday and im finally enjoying it and getting motivated just like pre dp. Its a wonderful feeling.

4. Reading my Bible and praying. If thats not for you than what ever your spiritual affiliation, it will help calm the mind. Although i personally feel a healing taking place.

5. At the advice of many people on here i read Hope and Help for your Nerves by clare weeks, Janine Bakers book Unraveling, and have been doing peter lavines Healing Trauma exercises. All of which grounded me and cemented the idea that i wasnt goin nuts and life isnt a dream, its just a feeling that im experiencing.

6. Find people that have Dp and strike up a friendship, Since this happended ive been talking to this wonderful girl who got dp in a similar fashion, and weve become best friends and the support we give each other when the other one is down is sometimes the best medicine. Thats why this site is good, but also remember after a while, call it quits with this site, or just view recovery posts. If u dont youll just feed fear.

7. See a therapist or psychiatrist, you must talk life issues out, even if its drug induced.

8.Vitamins and healthy diet, B6,B12,omega3 and6, magnesium, multi,lots of water and whole grains and fruit.

Thanks to everyone on this site who has got me thru the last 3 months, and i wish everyone the best!


----------

